

Upgrading a Rails 2 App to Rails 3 - wifelette
http://railsdispatch.com/posts/upgrading-a-rails-2-app-to-rails-3

======
newaroundhere
I'm thinking of learning Rails (currently on Python/Django). However I don't
want to put all the effort into learning Rails 2 if there are going to be a
lot of changes. Is it worth waiting until Rails 3 comes along, or should I
just dive in now ?

~~~
hasanove
Dive in now. I am using Rails 3 for our new project and it works perfectly
fine. There are no real reasons to spend effort on building something on Rails
2.3 now. Especially, given that Rails 3 has significant improvements and is a
pleasure to work with.

------
outotrai
When will Rails 3 be formally released (as the stable, recommended version)?

~~~
techiferous
Dive in, the water's fine! You may experience a few bumps along the way, but
there are a lot of people already in the water ready to help you out. There
are already production apps running Rails 3--just don't use it for anything
mission critical.

~~~
derefr
I think that was what the parent's question was: when will it be ready for
"anything mission critical"?

------
jpcx01
Wow, RailsDispatch is one of the highest quality rails3 resources on the net.
Props to engineyard for setting it up! This article was especially useful to
me.

------
callmeed
Nice. Anyone have experience with Paperclip on Rails 3? Almost all my apps
rely heavily on Paperclip for image storage.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Nope, but all of these people do:
<http://railsplugins.org/plugins/161-paperclip>

Railsplugins.org has been an invaluable resource for me to figure out what's
happening with plugin and gem compatibility.

Now if they just added a JSON layer so I could automate the process of
checking my projects' gems...

